# ages?



## kim (27 Jul 2005)

hi,i'm kim

and i'm new here,and i was just wondering what the average age people are here. coz i'm quite young myself.am not frm america tho.


----------



## Gouki (27 Jul 2005)

I think most of us can say we aren't from America

I'm 22


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jul 2005)

Hi, I'm Bruce,

I'm really old here and I was just wondering what this has to do with "training" and why don't you use capitals? That is because I'm old and set in my ways, and I am not from the North Pole though. ???


----------



## Burrows (27 Jul 2005)

I think its safe to say not many of us are from the US.  Considering this is army.CA.  CA = Canada.

I'm an ancient and crusty teen.

Using proper spelling and grammar is required here as you will find in my reply to your other post.


----------



## Drummy (27 Jul 2005)

Hi all,

It's in the sig.     ;D

Drummy


----------



## Maine_Finn (27 Jul 2005)

Twenty year-old, starry-eyed American who seems to have gotten lost...


----------



## Big Foot (27 Jul 2005)

I'm a 20 year old RMC cadet and like many of the others, I am Canadian.


----------



## Mappy (27 Jul 2005)

Good ol' MSN speak.

I'm 22 and I'm a university student at McMaster.


----------



## Sheerin (27 Jul 2005)

MSN speak, the bane of many people's existence.

I'm Dave

and I'm an 23 year old student at Trent university, who right now is thinking about ordering a pizza for dinner.


----------



## Mappy (27 Jul 2005)

> who right now is thinking about ordering a pizza for dinner




That sounds delicious!


----------



## Sheerin (27 Jul 2005)

Oh you have no idea!  

Soo good, but soo expensive... won't be having this again for a while.


----------



## Mappy (27 Jul 2005)

> Soo good, but soo expensive... won't be having this again for a while.



I know what you mean.  I only get pizza if my housemates are willing to chip in.  Yay for being a student with no money!


----------



## Pea (27 Jul 2005)

I am 18 lets say 19 because it's almost my birthday. 



			
				Mappy said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.   I only get pizza if my housemates are willing to chip in.   Yay for being a student with no money!



I feel ya on that one. I was a college student all year. Just started work now though, so hopefully I will be able to afford pizza soon!  ;D


----------



## Sheerin (27 Jul 2005)

But its so essential to the learning process.  Pizza goes so well with essay writing, it's so easy to eat pizza while reading journal articles or gotting down notes or editing or what-have-you.  

And its perfect becuase you can always get two or three meals out of a single large... it's great!  But alas, it is expensive.

One thing that always makes me laugh is you can always tell which houses here in town are student houses just by the number of pizza boxes that are out on the curb each garbage night...

Where would us university students be wthout pizza... and mr. noodles, and coffee...


----------



## atticus (27 Jul 2005)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> And its perfect becuase you can always get two or three meals out of a single large... it's great!  But alas, it is expensive.
> 
> Where would us university students be wthout pizza... and mr. noodles, and coffee...



I only get one meal     How about Ichiban Noodles? Common number one noodle ( ) right out of the bag for those really poor nights.


----------



## Slim (28 Jul 2005)

My god you people are undernourished!

Hi Kim

I'm a mod. I'm older than you and, although Canadian, have many friends in the U.S. most of whom are in the armed forces fighting for their country and their beliefs.

What do you want here, exactly?

If you are going to start any kind of "I hate America" rant I'm giving you fair warning right now...Don't!

This isn't a PolySci class with your favourite bearded peacefreak prof telling you how bad the army is.

Have a nice day.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jul 2005)

like, Hi, Kim! Like, I'm rilly old, y'know? 

Now, what is this supposed to mean?


			
				kim said:
			
		

> am not frm america tho.



The rest of you, fuck me gently! The money you piss away on take out and fast food, you could buy a month's worth of groceries! Go buy some bread, lettuce, and deli meat, fer chris'sake! My god, no wonder our nation's secondary schools are producing barely literate children with metal in their faces. You're all starving yourselves!


----------



## Sheerin (28 Jul 2005)

Oh i know how to do grocery shopping on the cheap, one of the reasons why I never really go hungry (I always have 'just-in-case-food' in the apartment).  
And no I don't waste my money on fast food, i get pizza like once a month and I never eat at Mcdonalds, Wendys, Harvey's etc etc etc.


----------



## Mappy (28 Jul 2005)

I only eat at Wendys because I work there, and therefore I can get lunch for $1.  I rarely buy pizza (because its too expensive...already been through that).

I do eat healthy things.....when I have the time (Im rarely at home).  One day I will have 1 job and no school and I can make dinner and eat dinner at 6pm (not 12am!).....one day!


----------



## 45506445210414924 (28 Jul 2005)

I'm 19, just graduated highschool  ;D

later


----------



## Blakey (28 Jul 2005)

As in my profile 35...and a bit


----------



## Ranger (28 Jul 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> My god you people are undernourished!
> 
> Hi Kim
> 
> ...



Well Said.
I'm 17, Entering Last Year of Highschool...


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jul 2005)

thank heavens, some of you eat! I was just on the verge of sending out CARE packages! Rounding the lot of you up like cattle, and letting my farmgirl wife feed you.


----------



## Mappy (28 Jul 2005)

I have a huge craving for mashed potatoes and gravy......

That came out of nowhere!.....although I do believe that I bought potatoes last week!


Tommorow is friday which means grocery shopping!  YAY


----------



## Sheerin (28 Jul 2005)

Hey, if the meal is free.... i can't exactly say no to that.

I did a bit of a grocery shopping today which was fun.  Of course I only bought the basics becuase i'm heading home tomorrow for the long weekend.


----------



## scottyeH? (29 Jul 2005)

I'm 17 just graduated from highschool...hopefully my medical comes back soon  :threat:


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jul 2005)

Hi Kim, Welcome to the site. I see you are from the UK. There is nothing wrong with being an American, as we have many Yanks on here quite often. I'm Wes, sadly I'll be 46 in October (and hating it), but I still feel like I am 21! I have dual nationality, holding both Canadian and Australian citizenships. 

Now, WRT pizzas, if anyone has not tried it, and if you are a fellow infidel like me (and the majority of us),   order a 'bacon double cheese', on a tomato base, with a thick crust. They are the best!


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Blakey (29 Jul 2005)

Geez Wes, we got you the first time....


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jul 2005)

;D problem solved, did the ole double flick.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## CdnPhoenix (29 Jul 2005)

I'm 15 and of course since I'm so young I can do somersualts down the local ski hill, go fast and fall off my dirtbike, and get in some hockey fights and wake up the next morning without an ache. Don't you just envy me? ;D


----------



## Sheerin (29 Jul 2005)

Nope.  I can buy pornography, beer, tobacco (even though i don't smoke), and umm vote, and drive a car...

lol 

I hated being 15.  You have my condolences.


----------



## paracowboy (29 Jul 2005)

CdnPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm 15 and of course since I'm so young I can do somersualts down the local ski hill, go fast and fall off my dirtbike, and get in some hockey fights and wake up the next morning without an ache. Don't you just envy me?


nope. I've seen a real, live girl nekkid!
And I know better than to do somersaults downhill, fall off my dirtbike, or get in hockey fights, now.


----------



## mover1 (29 Jul 2005)

CdnPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm 15 and of course since I'm so young I can do somersualts down the local ski hill, go fast and fall off my dirtbike, and get in some hockey fights and wake up the next morning without an ache. Don't you just envy me? ;D


Hi im 34 My daughter is 13 if I ever catch you with her again on my couch, eating my food. Making a mess on my carpet and trying defile the sweet young innocent princess that she is. I will make you wish all you had done, was  summersaults, fall off a dirtbike and get in a hockey hockey fight. Infact I am sure I can make your body feel like its 50.


----------



## Mappy (29 Jul 2005)

> I'm 15 and of course since I'm so young I can do somersualts down the local ski hill, go fast and fall off my dirtbike, and get in some hockey fights and wake up the next morning without an ache. Don't you just envy me?



I can do all that still.  Plus I don't live with mommy and daddy so if I want to wander around at 3am I can.  

Along with the growing list......I can gamble (although I dont), go to NC-17 and R movies, and if I really wanted to, I could go to strip clubs....although I think I will leave that to the boys  

Eww and you still have to go to High School.  High school SUCKED SUCKED SUCKED.  Washroom passes, calling the house if you skippied, and 8am-3pm??!!???  *barf*


----------



## camochick (29 Jul 2005)

Age is nothing but a number, my dad is like 48 and he can do more push ups than i can and I'm 24 haha, of course i have the upper body strength of a three year old. >


----------



## Sheerin (29 Jul 2005)

Yes the independence from the parent(s) - though he still pays for tuition - that is probably the bes thing about not being a teenage anymore.  I can stay up late watching movies, I can go to a friends house at 3 in the morning if I'm so inclined (assuming of course they're willing to have me at that time), when I'm in a relationship i can have my girlfriend stay over without and fuss....


ah independence, it truly is great.  Of course with it comes increased responsibility, but its not so bad....

and yes I could probably do any physical activity and my body would be fine afterwards... remember I'm not that old.


----------



## Gouki (29 Jul 2005)

CdnPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm 15 and of course since I'm so young I can do somersualts down the local ski hill, go fast and fall off my dirtbike, and get in some hockey fights and wake up the next morning without an ache. Don't you just envy me? ;D



no


----------



## Zombie (29 Jul 2005)

CdnPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm 15 and of course since I'm so young I can do somersualts down the local ski hill, go fast and fall off my dirtbike, and get in some hockey fights and wake up the next morning without an ache. Don't you just envy me? ;D



Keep doing it just because you can, and you won't be able to still do it when you're twice your age, like me...


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (30 Jul 2005)

Im Sean Paul and Im 20 and Im an aspiring jtf2-sniper-ninja-samurai warrior


----------



## kim (30 Jul 2005)

ok ye...the reason i put i'm not frm america is...coz...a lotta ppl ave actually asked me b4 if i woz frma merica and it gt annoying...and the reason i posted the "ages" thing is coz i woz just curious and i dint thnk any1 wud b 2 bothered since it's just a lil post with a lot of other posts


----------



## Mappy (30 Jul 2005)

HOLY MSN SPEAK BATMAN!!!!


----------



## kim (30 Jul 2005)

wot?




ps.


being a teenager is actually quite gd,ur trusted more so u can actually do most thngs ya like...we dnt ave 2 work,we gt payed 4 all the time,we ave no stress,and we can eat loads yet not put any w8 on as we're still growing.plus.if ya ave a cool m8 thtz olda thn u thn she'll/he'll gt u in2 clubs etc.

well done phoenix guy,,,wow! i'm so happi 4 u...u've sean "a nekkid"real live girl/female...lol


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (30 Jul 2005)

He's saying that you're writing a post as if you were talking to us over msn. Also known as ebonics.

wen u abbreviate ur typin caus u wana save time n not write out evry single wurd. it works ova msn but not on here caus it makes readin ya post hard on da eyes. word dawg


----------



## kim (30 Jul 2005)

ok sorry,i'll try to do it properly nxt time,i mean...next time.wow! it's quite hard his.but i'll get there sum time soon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

Kim,

You've got this thread running already, quit spamming the board with the same thing.


----------



## kim (30 Jul 2005)

i ave dun,,,,if u quit buggin me.

it's just a forum OK>?

it's not gunna harm you if i do sumthin exactly the same...hoh!  shock horror!!!!!!!

g,how old are you?   50 thousand or summit?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

Better go read, and understand, the guidelines. You just made Step 1.


----------



## kim (30 Jul 2005)

ok,,,,my,,,i am so sorry 4 putting sumthing on a different topic,i had no idea it wud b offensive 2 u...i mean...who knew any1 cud b so cruel in puttin the same kinda post sumwhere else...g...grow up wud ya!


and no,,,tht int a threat...thtz jus a word of advice!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

You got the "Verbal" for not following the guidelines. Your use of MSN speak, after being warned, and your condecending, snarky attitude. Not for your multiple posts of the same thread. Your above reply shows you still haven't read, or refuse to follow, the guidelines. Maybe Step 2 will give you some time to reflect.


----------



## kimseb (30 Jul 2005)

ok ur all f****n harsh people i mean i try and be nice and start a conversation wit u all but u throw it in my face. so u can all go screw urself and canada sucks c**k. so u shud try being nicer more often. Knob heads.   :threat:      burn that flag     :skull: 

*Edit by recceguy:

Exactly the reason you don't belong here. There should be a Smurf or Teletubby forum that needs your expertise. Try there.*


----------



## Mappy (30 Jul 2005)

Well now that was mature!  (Yes I am being sarcastic!).

Just because this is an online forum, doesn't mean that you get to be offensive and write in an annoying abbreviated form. This forum has rules for a reason!

I also don't get the purpose of getting a new screen name.  The moderators will just get you again.....especially for the last stupid thing you said.  Grow up little child!


----------



## Ranger (30 Jul 2005)

kimseb said:
			
		

> ok ur all f****n harsh people i mean i try and be nice and start a conversation wit u all but u throw it in my face. so u can all go screw urself and canada sucks c**k. so u shud try being nicer more often. Knob heads.   :threat:      burn that flag     :skull:
> 
> *Edit by recceguy:
> 
> Exactly the reason you don't belong here. There should be a Smurf or Teletubby forum that needs your expertise. Try there.*



Disgusting. 
I don't care how old you are, you don't go into a forum, and start bashing Canada, or any other country, and then tell them to burn their flag. How disrespectful is that. I'm appalled..and yet I pity her for not having any common sense. If she did have some, she would not have exploded after being advised to read the rules. Honestly.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

OK. He/she/it is gone. Let's move along and keep the thread on line. Personally, I don't think much of the thread anyway, but if it stays civil and on track, we'll leave it be. Back to the subject.


----------



## Foxhound (30 Jul 2005)

Back to the subject?  Okay, it doesn't matter what age we are. We behave like adults.  G'bye!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (30 Jul 2005)

I'm Sixteen, its a good age, I can drive. I can also pay for gas and get a job at timmys to get money to pay for said gas, which isn't as fun as driving the car.

PS If someone has a transmission for a 1994 Eagle Talon pm me


----------



## RyanNS (2 Aug 2005)

26 year old Cape Bretoner entering his last semester at SMU in Halifax. I've completed the paperwork, tests, interviews and am hoping to be offered a DEO 23 Infantry Officer posistion by around December.


----------



## Ranger (2 Aug 2005)

RyanNS said:
			
		

> 26 year old Cape Bretoner entering his last semester at SMU in Halifax. I've completed the paperwork, tests, interviews and am hoping to be offered a DEO 23 Infantry Officer posistion by around December.



Good Luck with that!!


----------



## Slim (3 Aug 2005)

Slim2 said:
			
		

> Disgusting.
> I don't care how old you are, you don't go into a forum, and start bashing Canada, or any other country, and then tell them to burn their flag. How disrespectful is that. I'm appalled..and yet I pity her for not having any common sense. If she did have some, she would not have exploded after being advised to read the rules. Honestly.



Yah! What I (I mean she ) said! ;D


----------



## Ranger (4 Aug 2005)

Nice Slim, very well said...yet very familiar lol.  ;D

-Slim2


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

I am a 27 yr old stay at home mother of 3 and I am a navy wife. I am also in the midst of getting in myself, so this should prove to be a very exciting, and stressful, time once I get the word.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Aug 2005)

Mappy said:
			
		

> HOLY MSN SPEAK BATMAN!!!!



THAT cracked me up. i pictured lil robin in his spandex reds  ;D


----------



## bossi (12 Aug 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> THAT cracked me up. i pictured lil robin in his spandex reds   ;D



Yup - the antidote to recceguy's story about the Crown Royal bag ... (I still have nightmares ...)


----------



## Black Watch (13 Aug 2005)

Hi! I'm 21


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Aug 2005)

Old enough to see the top of the Hill.
"We've taken this hill, 9 times; and they still don't think were serious" :warstory:


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Aug 2005)

I'm a Corry babie


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Aug 2005)

i am 18 i will be 19 very soon though, too soon


----------



## Fry (27 Aug 2005)

I'm 20 years old, and I f*cking hate this msn talk crap with a passion.

Wut? Cuz I dun liek normal msging, n I liek msn, duz dat make me an idiot? Cuz if u n ur friendz tink so, then.... 



MSN TALK IS CRAP! :threat:


----------



## hayterowensound (27 Aug 2005)

I am 28, and trying to get back into the army reserves.


----------



## netgear (28 Aug 2005)

Hi I am 24 from hamilton, I am a student at mohawk college!


----------



## CHARLIE-MURPHY(Hammy) (28 Aug 2005)

My home town is in Howley, NFLD. The Populaion is less tahn 100 by now. Was about 120 when I left thete in 97


----------



## adonis (29 Aug 2005)

im 14  :


----------



## atticus (30 Aug 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> I'm a Corry babie



What the heck is a Corry Babie?


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Aug 2005)

Not sure the purpose of this post as if people want you to know their age, they should put it in their "Profile"  ;D


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Sep 2005)

Ya, how did this topic get stickied to the top anyway?


----------



## NavyGirl280 (1 Sep 2005)

Im 25 (26 in 12 days) and I agree with Navalsnipr ... this info can be found in my profile. I am in the process of joining Army Reserves as RMS CLK. 

S.Bradbury


----------



## dan-o-mac (2 Sep 2005)

Hi, my name is George .. I'm unemployed and live with my parents ... twenty-eight applying for regular forces.

Dan


----------



## ThatsLife (3 Sep 2005)

My names Emilio De Angelis, I'm an un-life experienced 17 year old     (joining the reserves)


----------



## Old Ranger (3 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> What the heck is a Corry Babie?



Would that be Corry Hart?


----------



## B.McTeer (4 Sep 2005)

hi I'm McTeer 17 Army reservist from Vic. currently going into grade 12 yeehaw


----------



## Zartan (4 Sep 2005)

Wow, quite a few 17 year olds at the moment. Also 17 (as has been brought up in other threads, to my chagrin -whatever), and I'm also going into grade 12. Currently an applicant for the reserves (R031), but work at a Superstore.


----------



## atticus (5 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Would that be Corry Hart?



I still don't get it.


----------



## Fry (5 Sep 2005)

Don't you wear your sunglasses at night? :dontpanic:


----------



## D-n-A (5 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Don't you wear your sunglasses at night? :dontpanic:



haha


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Don't you wear your sunglasses at night? :dontpanic:



Of Course, because "I never Surrender"


----------



## Fry (5 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Of Course, because "I never Surrender"



Hilarious!


----------



## DannyBoy (5 Sep 2005)

I love it how this post started with a question and then the subject of pizza was brought in ;D


----------



## Zartan (6 Sep 2005)

I prefer how the thread's author had a breakdown and was banned. Bloody chav.

But Pizza good. umm... Corey Hart.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Sep 2005)

I am Inigyo Montoya... you killed my father... prepare to die!  :threat:

Hehe, I just turned 23 at the end of July.. will be applying for Combat Engineer in the near future... 

Cheers


----------



## GNR (9 Sep 2005)

Indigo: Are there rocks ahead?
Fezzeck: If there are we'll soon be dead.
Vicini: Stop it now I mean it!
Fezzeck: Anybody want a peanut?

Sorry, couldn't resist....besides YOU started it.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2005)

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Sep 2005)

"As you Wish"


----------



## Tornado (10 Sep 2005)

Inigo: "Who are?"

Masked man: "No one of consequence."

Inigo: "I must know."

Masked man: "Get used to disappointment."

Inigo: "OK."


----------



## Mouse (10 Sep 2005)

Hi I'm 39 and have been dying to answer the age-old question of "How can a poor student buy a pizza?"
Simple. 
Hey Mappy, Atticus and everyone else that wrote about pizza, here is your quick, easy and affordable solution to eating pizza more than once a week (if you so chose to embark on this mission). Your choice soldier.

Your mission is go to your grocery store and purchase those two pizza shells with sauce packets in their lovely plastic packaging. 
In Ontario, they should cost about $2.99(Molinaro's)at lower cost grocery chains (Food Basics)to $3.99 or more ( Ziggy's brand is the more expensive one)at Sobey's and Zehrs/Loblaws. Try searching the deli section or bread section of the store (good time to sharpen your hunting and gathering 101skills).
Now that you have your premade pizza shells kit (look like baked flat bread of a sort) go recon some toppings!
Set your sights on the produce section, do a sector by sector search for the elusive coloured peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes etc. Don't forget the cheese. These days a 600g bar of cheese can go as cheap as $4.99 and last quite some time.
Got your veg/cheese supplies? Head for the freezer section: Frozen shrimp is your best friend and ally. 
Seriously you should try shrimp and tomatoes on your pizza. Yummy! 
You can buy the small 454g bag of frozen salad shrimp for about $3.99-$4.99 (yes those pale tiny little curled things)not the lovely big beauties for the barbecue. You only need to use a quarter to a third of the shrimp so you'll freeze the rest and reuse for the second pizza shell in your kit/arsenal.
Right, you've reached your objective. You have your pizza making supplies- - enough for at least two pizzas or more. What the heck. Buy more pizza kits and freeze them. Go home and make cheap, affordable pizza and enjoy.
Now these may not taste like the delivered stuff your used to but hey change is good. 
The objective of this exercise is to eat pizza on a limited budget and you will be eating pizza and enjoying it. You also get to add little extras like more herbs sprinkled on the sauce or whatever. Your pizza, your way, your wallet will thank you.
 By the way, the pizza shells are medium size and feed two adults. Another helpful hint: to make non-traditional pizza add whatever (edible) leftovers in the fridge on top of the sauce and cheese. Chinese food leftovers pizza anyone? Yum. Homemade Chinese food pizza even more yummy.
Lets not forget the other student food,Mr. Noodles are great also. Add a packet/1 teaspoon of sugar (to lessen the MSG damage to your system), some hot sauce, a little vinegar, some frozen mixed veggies add boiling water cover and eat in 5-10 minutes. Spoken by one who has walked the walk and talked the talk (UWaterloo BES'99).

Hope that makes everyone's mouth water. Why am I drooling?
This post may have wandered somewhat but I did give my age in eons, and it was written to help starving students and pizza lovers alike.  Hey, anything to make the world a better place to live in. 
Now who didn't know about the pizza shell thing? Hmmmm? I bet your moms and dads took you on many a grocery trip and you missed the lecture on pizza shells and do-it-yourself meal prep. 
Now go out there and make your own pizzas. Don't make this mouse roar! My squeak is terrifyingly funny to hear! you will not be the same. Change is good.   

Hilda


----------



## atticus (10 Sep 2005)

Acually thats what I did last time I had pizza.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Sep 2005)

WTF has pizza got to do with the subject? I'm looking for a reason to close this almost useless and inane thread. Give me one more sorry reason, and it's gone.


----------



## Black Watch (11 Sep 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> WTF has pizza got to do with the subject? I'm looking for a reason to close this almost useless and inane thread. Give me one more sorry reason, and it's gone.


I agree with you


----------



## Fry (11 Sep 2005)

me tink u shuld cloze dis thread cuz dis aint goin n e wher


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

this thread should have been closed after the first post. It's just a playground for me, now.


----------

